# my 125 gallon tank



## bioballs (May 15, 2003)

my friend has a 125 gallon tank and right now it just has some feeders in it. when i help her do large water changes 30-40 percent..the feeders end up sitting on the bottom of the tank and a lot of them die. some of them start twitching and swimming weird and die. others end up with their mouth open and they cannot close it. i didnt use a water conditioner because she said she had a filtration system set up in her house. does it sound like the fish are dying because of the water conditions, PH, or water temperature?? the tank is not heated but the water may be a little more warm in the tank then the faucet. the ph is also higher in the tank than the faucet. i am trying to figure out which of the 3 it is. if anyone could help me out id really be thankful. she plans to get some fish soon but wants to figure out whats wrong with the water first.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

sounds like something in the water. i think to much of something not to sure , take some water to your LFS and they should test it for you for free. also the tank need to cycle. but feeders should just die all the time from cycling.


----------



## bioballs (May 15, 2003)

the thing is..if the fish make it..they will do perfectly fine..until another water change. they could be doing very well and after a water change...they could die within a few hours. im thinking it could be the water temp, ph, or maybe her water..chlorine maybe?? anyone have any thoughts what they might think it could be?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If they are doing fine until a water change, it sounds like it could be chlorine in the water. I believe it will evaporate over time so that could explain why they are doing ok unitl the water change. Try a water change with conditioner and see if the same thing happens. You should try to get the water the same temp as the tank water when you change it, I just use my hand to get it close. I dont know about the ph thing because my tanks are the same ph as my tap water. You might want to see it there is a decoration that is causing a ph change in the water.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Maybe it's because of the continuous water changes: when cycling a tank, doing water changes will only increase the time it'll take before the tank is properly cycled, especially in a bigger tank...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

possibly the water you are using has a low oxygen content and the goldfish are litteraly drowning.

also you need to get the water checked, and I would suggest looking for a new source of water or holding back from water changes for a while (and feed less to reduce waste)

can you give us any more info like how long have you had the goldfish, and the general state of your tank.
what are your tanks water conditions?

also what a waste of a 125 gallon - just goldfish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> also what a waste of a 125 gallon - just goldfish.


innes is right


----------



## bioballs (May 15, 2003)

thx to all those that provided helpful info.

Posted on May 20 2003, 03:49 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
QUOTE 
also what a waste of a 125 gallon - just goldfish.

innes is right

did you read the post?? she is trying to find out what is wrong with her water before she gets other fish. if you see someone cycling a 300 gallon tank with feeders do you think its a waste there is only gold fish in the tank? it would be different if she planned to keep the goldfish in there.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bioballs said:


> thx to all those that provided helpful info.
> 
> Posted on May 20 2003, 03:49 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


were does it say the tank cycling?








and why would you be doing waterchanges if the tank is cycling?


----------



## bioballs (May 15, 2003)

i wasn't referring to you innes, you actually provided info. but to answer your question...where did I say her tank was cycling?? I gave a hypothetical question and that was it. she is having problems with her tank so she has feeders in it to get the water acceptable. someone that is cycling a tank is using feeders to get the water acceptable for fish as well. so to sum it up..i did not say she was cycling..i just gave a hypothetical question to make a point. since people did not seem to read my post...it does say she plans on getting other fish.


----------

